

Microsoft still doesn't "get" consumers  - owenwil
http://owened.co.nz/the-problem-with-windows-tablets

======
pedalpete
I don't think Microsoft is completely to blame here, but I could be wrong.

One of the benefits Apple has is complete control over the hardware and
software and the interfaces between the two.

Microsoft attempts to cover many more types of hardware where they don't have
complete control of what devices their software is loaded onto.

It is the responsibility of hardware vendors to test their products and
communicate with Microsoft about these issues.

Not to say this isn't a Microsoft problem. I think it is, in that consumers
just want something that works, and I think Microsoft needs to be taking the
initiative here and working closer with the manufacturers making sure the
hardware works better.

I have no idea what their internal system is for this.

